
Show HN: A live stream of Hacker News comments without context - splatzone
https://cdn.rawgit.com/shstkvch/HN-Firehose/6016374dc79a748f13587bddc65690c04d8b3350/index.html
======
splatzone
HN's comments section is filled with arcane information, strange links and
great insights (and sometimes really weird stuff.) Often the comments are more
interesting than the links they're in response to.

I knocked this little page up tonight to try and add a bit of randomness to my
HN experience, to see comments I might not normally see. I thought I'd share
in case anyone else feels the same way!

Built using the HN Firebase API:
[https://github.com/HackerNews/API](https://github.com/HackerNews/API)

